
Ask HN: Does Gigster have monthly recurring revenue? - googlycooly
If yes, how is it possible? They are doing project-based work right?<p>If No, then how they raised VC funding? VCs always need recurring revenue, right?
======
Etheryte
What makes you think recurring revenue is a must for VCs? Many companies have
been funded without even a working prototype.

~~~
googlycooly
Oh yea, that's the hardest part for me to understand. Sometimes I think VCs
are stupid for throwing money into crappy things.

Do you think there is some secret behind VC investments? I mean, are there any
other motive other than the intention of doubling or tripling their invested
money?

~~~
Etheryte
There seem to be some false dichotomies here that are based on some hidden
underlying assumption. I would recommend reading [1] to try and unriddle some
of them. As a general idea, there is no secret behind VC and there never has
been. To attract money, you need to either provide something that's already
valuable or something that has promise of being more valuable in the future.

[1] [http://paulgraham.com/lesson.html](http://paulgraham.com/lesson.html)

